# Anatol Titan doesn't micro register properly



## Stevo770 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey everyone, just purchased an Anatol Titan auto and I am having issues with the micro registration.
My issue is that when you clamp the screen down you should then be able to use the micro adjustment on the right side to... well... micro adjust. The problem is that when the left side is clamped down there is no way for the screen to move in any direction because of the clamping. My only option is to unclamp the left side to use the micro adjustment but that still causes a slight problems in registration.
Any words of advice from other Anatol owners would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tumbldru (Jun 20, 2015)

The normal way to use the micros is to open up the left side.


----------

